# Finished Tru-Stone and Pedals with Brass accents



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

My kit showed up on Friday afternoon so I was able to finish up this pen. As stated in a previous post...I wanted to try out a design I had seen other pen turners do with scallops. Basically sanding or cutting an angle onto the end of the pen blank and adding a contrasting material. I like the way this turned out and had fun learning something new so my thanks goes out to those who have inspired me to try this!

The material is Tru-Stone with a gold matrix running through, white resin slabs, white styrene sheets, and brass accents to pull the scallops into the gold matrix on the Tru-Stone.

Enjoy













Larger images can be see on my flickr link posted below.


----------



## renowb (Sep 17, 2011)

That's awesome! Nice job!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's beautiful work.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful pen Tim!!!!

And those petals are called Scallops


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 17, 2011)

That's impressive.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Beautiful pen Tim!!!!
> 
> And those petals are called Scallops


 
Thanks for clearing that up for me.  I couldn't find the term Pedal anywhere on the IAP so I figured it was something else, but didn't know.  So thanks.


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 17, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pen Tim!!!!
> ...



NP!!:biggrin: I believe there is an article in the Library about doing scallops. It talks about using different angles to get a different effect.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...


 
I'll have to look it up.  I did this one as kind of a trial and error to see if I could do it.  It will be nice to see if there is an easier way to do these.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 17, 2011)

Very sharp pen, nice craftsmanship, which compliments a beautiful concept.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Tim....Glad to see that you are up and posting new pen creations as an encouragement to the rest of us. That is a beautiful pen and unique design. There is a lot of dazzle in this pen and the white tends to soften that effect. Darrell Eisner


----------



## JC Turner (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful work. I clicked on the link to your Flickr page...your work, all of it, is incredible.  Thanks for sharing.  And thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 17, 2011)

very nice!! the brass accents are sharp.
What kind of TruStone is that? I almost looks clear with gold web..
the blank seems to be translucent


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> very nice!! the brass accents are sharp.
> What kind of TruStone is that? I almost looks clear with gold web..
> the blank seems to be translucent


 
This was the "Red with Gold web" sold on exotics.  These are very nice to turn and if you micro sand it the results can be stunning with minimal effort.  Hope that helps...


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

JC Turner said:


> Beautiful work. I clicked on the link to your Flickr page...your work, all of it, is incredible. Thanks for sharing. And thanks for your service to our country.


 

Thank you kindly for the feedback.  It's just something I do to take my mind off of work and I'm happy to share.  The service...I'm proud to be able to, so thank you for the support as I'm sure the rest of the troops are as well.  Thank you and best wishes!


----------



## philb (Sep 17, 2011)

Very Very Nice!

Think the Scallops really add something special to the pen!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## eldee (Sep 17, 2011)

That is very nice. I really like the combination.


----------



## Curly (Sep 17, 2011)

That is a stunning pen!


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 17, 2011)

what a great desing.  Haven't seen one like that before.  Good job


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 17, 2011)

Classy. Also works well with that kit.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 17, 2011)

As with others I think it's beautiful. I also like the way the matching patterns meet in the middle of the pen when capped. You did well!

What about the lines on the side we saw in the earlier post? Or am I confusing this with someone else's posting?


----------



## Paddy (Sep 17, 2011)

That is a gorgeous piece. Great work!
Paddy


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice!  I'm not a fan of that tru-stone (nor that kit, which is a different subject) but the white scallops help it a great deal.  Very nice!


----------



## edavisj316 (Sep 17, 2011)

Fantastic!  I really like the effect of the scallops coming out from the center.  Very classy.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Tim, this is an absolute awesome pen. It is kind of like the pen you always want to be seen with, but are almost too cautious to actually use it. I would be afraid of dropping it.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

76winger said:


> As with others I think it's beautiful. I also like the way the matching patterns meet in the middle of the pen when capped. You did well!
> 
> What about the lines on the side we saw in the earlier post? Or am I confusing this with someone else's posting?


 
Same one.  You just don't see it that well in the angle of the picture I guess.  If you look close in the image of the zoomed in center band you can see the styrene and brass sheet inserts.  Again, I think it's just the angle.  Truth is I made more work fo myself doing the styrene, brass insert in the center since I ended up using a very thin strip of matching Tru-Stone in the center.  Just didn't need to do all of that I guess.  I just like learning and there's no better way than jumping in head first I guess:biggrin:

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 17, 2011)

That's awesome and looking at yours I just figured out how to do it.  That has had me perplexed for some time now.  Now I gotta fine-tune it to work for me.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> That's awesome and looking at yours I just figured out how to do it. That has had me perplexed for some time now. Now I gotta fine-tune it to work for me.


 
Just ran a guide line down the center on each side and sanded at a 45 degree angle and then used CA to attach the accent then the contrasting white.  I sanded flush against the Tru-Stone each time I finished a scallop.  Hope that helps...it's just the way I did it.  I'm sure there's an easier way, but I'm a little thick headed at times


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sure is a beauty Tim! Awesome idea, too.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 17, 2011)

That pen is absolutely stunning.  I haven't tried that particular tru-stone yet and you might have just given me a good reason to do so!

Linda


----------



## elody21 (Sep 17, 2011)

there is not much I can say but Wow!
Alice


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 17, 2011)

gorgeous pen how many steps, cutting, gluing, trimming, etc were in those scallops

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## kenspens (Sep 17, 2011)

very nice have done other trustone but not that particular one
 great job all the way around
ken 
kenspens


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> gorgeous pen how many steps, cutting, gluing, trimming, etc were in those scallops
> 
> Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


 
Well, let me see...Sand angle, glue brass accent, glue white accent, sand 4 different overlaps and then the other three per section...so that's 56 steps just for the scallops and that didn't account for the steps it took to cut the original blank into thirds lengthwise and add the two sheets of brass and two sheets of white stryren. It sounds like a lot, but truth is...it was fun!:biggrin:

Now this pen will go into a Bubinga felt lined display box that will sit in my closet and collect dust.:redface: Sad but true! I make these just to make them for fun and perhaps one day I'll give them away as gifts or sell them...not sure. Just loving the hobby of turning and I've been doing it for close to a year now.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw your finished turned blank the other day and thought it looked pretty good but did not know what a tru-stone pen would look like split up the side, although the scallops looked great. So now I see the entire pen and I have to saw it sure does look awesome. The colors go great together and does not look like a candy cane but instead looks like an extremely classy pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I saw your finished turned blank the other day and thought it looked pretty good but did not know what a tru-stone pen would look like split up the side, although the scallops looked great. So now I see the entire pen and I have to saw it sure does look awesome. The colors go great together and does not look like a candy cane but instead looks like an extremely classy pen.


 
You were the inspiration for it so "Thank you"!  I save most of the images posted on the IAP from those who inspire me so I can look back and work things out in my mind as to how I want to apply it to my work at a later date.  This is one I started back in Germany , but never finished and figured...why not!  Now that I've done it I can honestly say that it's something I plan to do again, so Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## simomatra (Sep 17, 2011)

That is an absolute stunner, well done


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 17, 2011)

no doubt my favorite trustone pen yet!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 18, 2011)

Gorgeous Tim!!! You have a real eye!


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Tim, absolutely a BEAUTIFUL pen!!! You truly have a keen eye for bringing materials and shapes together to form gorgeous pieces of art! It's really good to see you back. Regards, Doc


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 18, 2011)

I keep coming back to look at this again and again. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the positive feedback everyone.

Take care and best wishes


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 18, 2011)

Great design concept and quality work = fantastic pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow that's awesome Tim! All the colors pop and you have a perfect finish on it!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. One of the best ones I've seen on IAP since I've joined. And suddenly I want to go to a high end chinese restaraunt.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks again everyne.  Now I'm working on some low end casting ideas, nothing as fancy as this, but still fun.

Again, thank you for all the positive feedback.


----------

